# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  НГ новинки -2020 от дуэта Д.Евочки

## Львовна

Друзья! Хорошая новость! Волшебный коктейль для НГ корпоративов - 2020 от Дуэта Д.Евочки готов! 

В состав входят следующие ингредиенты: совершенно новые, но уверены, что хитовые -

*✅ «Волшебный. Добрый. Первый» - заезд в праздник + 1 тост 
✅ «Коктейль Мышка» - игровая программа 
✅ «Новый го₮... или этюд в багровых тонах»- движуха с хэппи-эндом 
✅ «Магия шансона» - игровой момент
✅ «Раз, два...для тебя» - массовая движушка*

Стоимость комплекта 3500 руб. *Внимание!!!* Для тех, кто успеет оплатить до 14.11 цена будет 3000 руб. Материал будем отправлять 14 ноября 2019г.

_карта 4276280011342133_

----------

Марина Дудник (15.12.2019)

----------


## ИринаС1

Девочки! можно спросить, я ещё успеваю за три? и карта у Вас сбербанк или другой банк?

----------


## Львовна

*ИринаС1*, Ирина, здравствуйте. Да, успеваете. Карта сбер.

----------

